# Venoplasty Guidlines needed



## Robbin109 (Jan 11, 2016)

Does anyone have any Venoplasty guidelines they could forward me?

Is it just one Venoplasty coded per zone?

I have a Venoplasty of Iliac, SFA, POP and PT. Can these all be billed separate or included in the one code of 35476?


Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 11, 2016)

According to the following link its 1 per zone. Then again the MUE is 5 so now I'm not so sure since the article mentions there only being 2 zones.

http://www.hcpro.com/HIM-256552-859/Tip-Know-contractor-requirements-for-coding-venoplasty.html


----------



## Robbin109 (Jan 11, 2016)

I wasn't sure if the zone rule just applied to pt's be treated with a AV Shunt?

I just have a pt with multi stenosis.


----------



## jwiles66 (Jan 11, 2016)

You can bill for each zone or vascular family and use a mod 59, also dont forget to bill for cath placement and radiology s&i


----------

